# Destin Surf Fishing Today - is it worth it?



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I get off at lunch today and was thinking about hitting the surf. Was wondering if anyone has been out there lately and is it even worth it to lug all my stuff out there?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ended up going, couple whiting and a cat. Waaaay too many tourist where I went. Need surf cart.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/fs-fishing-cart-126014/ 
Just what you need


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Total count was 1 pompano, 2 whiting, 1 skipjack, and 4 cats. All fish caught between 5-8


----------

